# what meat can ferrets eat??



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

hi all
just a quick question can ferrets eat duck???


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

mine have eaten a duck before


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

General rule is anything except pig that's raw!

Ours have had duck and goose in the past no problems. All the better if they're still with feathers! :whistling2:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

thats great thank you do the ducks have to be gutted???


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I put it in as it was, just a few scabby bits left and the feathers by the morning


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> thats great thank you do the ducks have to be gutted???


If they are whole it's best to get rid of the digestive tract and check for a healthy liver, but other then that, guts are fine.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah stay away from cooked meats, and you are pretty much safe to give them everything except pork  If you have snakes and they ever refuse a defrost chick you can give them that as well.

Marina


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

As everyone says anything other than pig.

I once gave mine smoked haddock..........never again....thye were indoor ferrets we didn't get rid of the smell for weeks.........:bash:


----------



## 206vic (Sep 8, 2009)

yes but are best on a complete dry ferret food (pref not james wellbeloved as it makes them hyper!) or complete dry cat food. youll find the poo wont smell as bad and they are getting everything they need


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

206vic said:


> yes but are best on a complete dry ferret food (pref not james wellbeloved as it makes them hyper!) or complete dry cat food. youll find the poo wont smell as bad and they are getting everything they need


Actually in general a raw diet is MUCH better and given a few days to detox will make the ferrets and their poop smell much better. : victory:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

get an air rifle go see a farmer and shoot some of the ten million rabbits that are out there just make sure you tie your food to the cage so they cant drag it in there bed as if they do it stinks and can de compose in there


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

206vic said:


> yes but are best on a complete dry ferret food (pref not james wellbeloved as it makes them hyper!) or complete dry cat food. youll find the poo wont smell as bad and they are getting everything they need


Mine have alpha ferret 24/7 as well but I've found if I feed them 'only' rodents' their poo is more formed, less smelly and definitely less ofit in the hutch when I clean out.
I've tried both feeding complete, for over a month, and then only whole rodents for a month and as I say the mess int he hutch was much less with feeding whole rodents alone.



LoveForLizards said:


> Actually in general a raw diet is MUCH better and given a few days to detox will make the ferrets and their poop smell much better. : victory:


Exactly what I found out but it is easier sometimes when you're in a hurry to chuck the complete in rather than defrost/cull rodents every day for them.

My ferrets have excellent coats and are proper chunky monkeys.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

mine get dry and meat twice a week it just where my husband works they are over run with ducks so they are culling some and they have offerd as some thats why i best thought i should ask.at the moment meat wise they get rabbit deer guinea pig and chicks


----------

